# Stereo Vs Mono - Which do you use for live and recording?



## c7spheres (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm just curious what others prefer nowadays.
- Do you record in Stereo but play live in Mono?
- Do do both in mono/stereo?
- Do you only convert to stereo after the track is recorded etc?
- How do you prefer your in-ear or stage monitors etc?

- Obviously Stereo is a bigger pain to deal with in live situations than mono, can cost more for gear to achieve and usually poorly translates to the audience with exception of certain areas of the seating etc.., but I'm curious if maybe with the increase in modeller usage like the Axe-FX and Kempers and more stereo pedals etc. how many people are actually making use of it in live situations, or still only mess around with it in recording/mixing situations. 
- The traditional way has always seemed to be keep the rig in mono for both live and studio and only make it stereo in the mixing and editing of an already recorded mono track etc. Maybe this has changed now?
- I've always been a full stereo for everything person. I've noticed most bands do mono but bigger bands seem to do stereo a lot too.

- So what is everyone's preferred method and take on these situations?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 12, 2020)

I record in dual/triple/quadruple mono, might apply stereo FX after the fact once panning/EQ is sorted. Live it's all mono. My IEM is mono, FOH in almost every venue we've ever played in is mono or dual-mono, even my multi-amp helix patches are summed to mono for FOH/monitors live. Unless you're in control of the sound system, stereo live almost never has any benefits to the audience other than for special FX (left-right sweep, fast pan, and even then, a volume envelope with give a similar effect and the WHOLE ROOM gets the the same sound), and for my personal use, its just another cable to have to hook up, more gear to bring, for almost no actual benefit. 
Recording is always multiple mono tracks, panned, with stereo FX added in the box where needed. Every once in a while I'll have something very specific I want to record that needs a stereo track or two tracks for L/R. Sometimes I'll do lead with a doubler or something and have the doubler effect opposite of the normal guitar tone.


----------



## Lax (Mar 12, 2020)

Tricky question but I try to do everything stereo.
-Recording : panning the drums, recording left and right mono guitars (twice or 4 times), recording stereo guitar leads from the axefx (that manage stereo imaging and effects)...etc
-Live FOH : stereo, whichever is the band, we play stereo to the audience
-Live monitoring : Depends of the venue and the monitoring solutions, when it's a little place with some wedges, it's mono, if we get several wedges per person or our IEM, stereo.


----------



## gabito (Mar 12, 2020)

All mono tracks for recording, then I pan things around.

I could record some stereo track if I'm using a stereo effect.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 12, 2020)

All tracks mono, all the time. Save the stereo presentation for mixdown/mastering.

For studio, it keeps tracks in better phase alignment, and I keep stereo effects for aux tracks & bussing.

For live, they don't re-produce in stereo anyway, so what's the point, simpler in-ear mixes by having mono instruments panned strategically in a stereo in-ear mix. I pan myself to one side, another guitar player opposite, keep bass down low, and I pan backing vocals to help me in my vocal pitch.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Apr 10, 2020)

Mono for live. It's simpler, and very few venues in my area run FOH in stereo anyway (the board may have L and R output busses, but there more often used as sub groups than traditional stereo sound).

Stereo for recording. I have a 2 amp setup and a cool stereo phaser/panner pedal that lets me get pretty creative, but that's a lot of gear to try to pack on some pretty small local stages, takes up a lot of real estate in the vehicle getting to the venue, and has a lot of potential failure points in a live setting.


----------



## budda (Apr 10, 2020)

Always been mono live, not actually sure if I've been recording in stereo or dual mono since getting the axe fx . Will track a ping pong delay and find out!


----------



## odibrom (Apr 10, 2020)

I've been a stereo type of guy since being the solo guitar in the band. Bass is in middle, drums are all over and guitar is one track fully left and the other fully right. Some times I use panoramic FXs (chorus, pan, stereo delays...) and it help to give that "wall of sound" type of feeling. This to record and live, although by LIVE I mean rehearsals .


----------



## sleewell (Apr 10, 2020)

i use 2 amps and 2 cabs in stereo live but i stack the cabs to take up less room and to hear better at lower volumes when you have to stand close.

i would use the same setup to record but would move the cabs farther apart.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 10, 2020)

I was thinking instead of stereo like I've been doing with my VHT 2-50-2 amp setup to try out a dry-wet/dry thing which would techically be like a dual mono thing but give more clear tone in theory and still be mono mixed, but then again more dependence on the sound guy and the venues PA etc. I'm not playing live anyways so that isn't an immediate factor. Actually I don't think I'll try it. To much work to just end up with my rig cut in half. I like my big stereo delay's to much!


----------



## sleewell (Apr 10, 2020)

that is an awesome power amp. i used to have one.


----------



## odibrom (Apr 10, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> I was thinking instead of stereo like I've been doing with my VHT 2-50-2 amp setup to try out a dry-wet/dry thing which would techically be like a dual mono thing but give more clear tone in theory and still be mono mixed, but then again more dependence on the sound guy and the venues PA etc. I'm not playing live anyways so that isn't an immediate factor. Actually I don't think I'll try it. To much work to just end up with my rig cut in half. I like my big stereo delay's to much!



What I usually see or read about are WET-DRY-WET rigs, usually with amp heads and cabs. Though there might be rack preamps in the rig, most of these rigs are amp Head based, with a "preamp out" from the loop send (parallel loop) that then will feed FX processors, amplified by stereo power amps, thus giving the WET (left side) - DRY (at center) - WET (right side). More complex rigs will use mixers and all that jazz. Eventually, some will use a different preamp for the stereo WET signal. A DRY-WET-DRY rig is new me, but by no means that is a bad thing.


----------



## karjim (Apr 10, 2020)

For recording, I use stereo track with my Torpedo Studio. 2 IRs cabs per track hard Pan L and R.Total of 4 cabs but only 2 tracks are recorded. That way I keep things tight and precise but I have good textures for each guitar. Mesa V30 and Zilla SFB Greenback for left, EVH 412 and Zilla FB Lynchback for Right. All with the same amp:EVH 5150iii or Engl Savage, depends on the guitar and the style of the song.
For live, mono, 1 IR left panned.We are 2 guitars in the band.We keep simple.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 10, 2020)

karjim said:


> For recording, I use stereo track with my Torpedo Studio. 2 IRs cabs per track hard Pan L and R.Total of 4 cabs but only 2 tracks are recorded. That way I keep things tight and precise but I have good textures for each guitar. Mesa V30 and Zilla SFB Greenback for left, EVH 412 and Zilla FB Lynchback for Right. All with the same amp:EVH 5150iii or Engl Savage, depends on the guitar and the style of the song.
> For live, mono, 1 IR left panned.We are 2 guitars in the band.We keep simple.


 That's a good idea/use of IR's there.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 10, 2020)

odibrom said:


> What I usually see or read about are WET-DRY-WET rigs, usually with amp heads and cabs. Though there might be rack preamps in the rig, most of these rigs are amp Head based, with a "preamp out" from the loop send (parallel loop) that then will feed FX processors, amplified by stereo power amps, thus giving the WET (left side) - DRY (at center) - WET (right side). More complex rigs will use mixers and all that jazz. Eventually, some will use a different preamp for the stereo WET signal. A DRY-WET-DRY rig is new me, but by no means that is a bad thing.


 Thanks for the input. I was thinking dry-wet/dry so one side would always be dry and the other would have the ability to to be completely dry or wet and anything in between, but ultimately be a dual mono rig thus also giving the option to do one sided stereo or mono if wanted. Like old recordings had. Like you could have effects on the right and dry on the left still or just route everything mono and keep them paralell and seperate etc. Wierd, but I always find myself thinking about old records with the instruments or effects panned hard left/right but the recordings sound HUGE and you never miss that the guitar isn't in both speakers. It's pretty curious to me how it messes with my perception.


----------



## odibrom (Apr 10, 2020)

I miss read your ideas then, my bad, sorry. Ti understood that you were aiming at 3 cabs scenario and not a 2 cabs one.

Personally, the DRY only part of the game doesn't appeal much to me. My background as a guitar player is linked to the use of digital FX processors/amp modelers, hence the stereo part and I don't feel that need to have a dry amp signal, though my recent approaches are more guitar to amp related than to FXs. However, from time to time I dig to dive into the deconstruction of the electric guitar sound and take it to other realms, making it sound like anything but a guitar and I like to have it right under my feet. A press of a button (or a couple of them in the pedalboard) and I'm from pure rock/metal/brute tones into space age synth...ish tones. I like the blend of these worlds which can really be done, I can have a full dry sound and then, when desired, disappear into the uncharted territories of ... exotic atmospheric wildness...


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 10, 2020)

@odibrom
I love special effects too. I just can't afford them! AxeFx thing appeals to me because of this, but I do find more unique efffects in pedal format thatn any rack stuf, even compared to Eventide's. I think pedals just win when it comes to unique stuff. 
- The Wet dry thing is almost what I can do with my Replifex, due to it's unique built in mixing parameters and ability to blend it with the original analog path too. The Rocktron rack of that flavor are great for that stuff so it's almost like I have it going on and can switch it up to whatever I want anyways. Actually, I guess I can. 
- I've been down the pedal board and racked pedals with a swtich path already and kinda long again for it sometimes. All I have rigt now is the Axess GRX for pedals. I've had GCX's, old Patchmate, CAE stuff etc. and they're all tru bpass and have the pop and click thing going on. It's really a pain to deal with. The most appealing swticher to me are the Skrydstrup MR-10 and 5 and the SoundSculpture stuff. The utilize different tech so all that noise and pop/click won't exists even at high volumes, but the cost is as much or more than an AxeFX unit! I can think of a hundred grand worth of pedals I'd like to own off the otp of my head! Oh man, first world problems for sure. I'm way over my budget! : )


----------



## budda (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey @c7spheres I think you would have a blast assigning a 32-step sequencer to various parameters in the axe fx then


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 10, 2020)

budda said:


> Hey @c7spheres I think you would have a blast assigning a 32-step sequencer to various parameters in the axe fx then


 Damn, I didn't know it had that! I can't help it. Don"t push the button! 
- I love effects but I really don't use them. All my main effects are Reverb, delay, Dunlop qz-1, rotary, ns-2. The rest are all dynamic's and eq / tone shaping stuff. , but having all this stuff I could get crazy into it for sure. I've had An H3000 and h7600 years ago and loved them, but I never actually ended up using the stuff in songs, but that's just because of my own creativity. A 32 step sequencer sounds cool. I could make a SuperSeekWah like Steph has in his rig. Like right there, that's a $450 pedal and the Axe'fx could create something similar and probably just as usable and probalby more controlable and customizable than that pedal. After a few one off effects like that you're already talking the price of an Axe FX unit. God it so tempting. Now even more so.


----------



## budda (Apr 10, 2020)

So should I mention the two lfo's, envelope and pitch follower, and the fact that you can assign the lfo's to their own parameters *and* effect parameters?


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 10, 2020)

@budda
No, don't mention those : ) That pitch follower is pretty nice though. Being able to automate things off playing sounds convenient for sure.

It's becoming more apparent to me the only solution is to have it all or nothing.


----------



## budda (Apr 10, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> @budda
> No, don't mention those : ) That pitch follower is pretty nice though. Being able to automate things off playing sounds convenient for sure.
> 
> It's becoming more apparent to me the only solution is to have it all.



Smash that buy button


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 10, 2020)

budda said:


> Smash that buy button


 Maybe I should just ditch it all and get a classical and chill by the beach : )


----------



## budda (Apr 10, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> Maybe I should just ditch it all and get a classical and chill by the beach : )



Also a great idea.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 10, 2020)

budda said:


> Also a great idea.


 It's appealing, but I honestly don't think I can go on without distortion : )


----------



## budda (Apr 10, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> It's appealing, but I honestly don't think I can go on without distortion : )



Buzzy action #problemsolver


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 10, 2020)

budda said:


> Buzzy action #problemsolver


 Oh, I realize the AxeFx unit is only 40w consumption, I could run it off solar panels and chill on the beach too! Now I'm getting ideas : )


----------



## odibrom (Apr 10, 2020)

Those soundSculpture units are the shit for those who like pedals and programmed/automated switching but are also waaaaay over budget for most of us.


----------



## Swagnostic132 (Apr 11, 2020)

Mono live. I've recorded things as stereo tracks before but i found it kind of pointless for what i try to achieve. I've set up a stereo rig before but thats a rather obnoxious thing to do if you arent headlining something and even then, kinda pointless because so many venues dont accomodate true stereo functionality.


----------



## lewis (Apr 11, 2020)

Swagnostic132 said:


> Mono live. I've recorded things as stereo tracks before but i found it kind of pointless for what i try to achieve. I've set up a stereo rig before but thats a rather obnoxious thing to do if you arent headlining something and even then, kinda pointless because so many venues dont accomodate true stereo functionality.


THIS

Waste of time doing it in the gigging circuit and only becomes worth it if you hit the big time and play huge venues/festivals.

even if tiny venues can accommodate it through equipment, doesnt mean their "soundguy" knows enough to set it up properly either.


----------



## Gmork (May 6, 2020)

Im about to embark on a stereo rig in a band as the other guitarist quit, leaving one.
Its kinda based around the tc mimiq pedal, my engl e530 rack (with my airis boost/delay in its loop for solos) & peavey rockmaster rack with ehx pitchfork 100% wet in its loop for authentic one stereo side pitch harmonics)
and finally into my rocktron velocity300 stereo rack poweramp (all together only 3u/)
into two mesa 2x12s with v30s in one and something else in the other on each side of stage. All pedals on a small compact pedalboard.
Pretty excited honestly. Whether the sound guy goes purely mono it should authentically sound like 2 guitarist and the engle530 and rockmaster will be fuckin brutal together!!


----------



## c7spheres (May 6, 2020)

Gmork said:


> Im about to embark on a stereo rig in a band as the other guitarist quit, leaving one.
> Its kinda based around the tc mimiq pedal, my engl e530 rack (with my airis boost/delay in its loop for solos) & peavey rockmaster rack with ehx pitchfork 100% wet in its loop for authentic one stereo side pitch harmonics)
> and finally into my rocktron velocity300 stereo rack poweramp (all together only 3u/)
> into two mesa 2x12s with v30s in one and something else in the other on each side of stage. All pedals on a small compact pedalboard.
> Pretty excited honestly. Whether the sound guy goes purely mono it should authentically sound like 2 guitarist and the engle530 and rockmaster will be fuckin brutal together!!


 I use to have Rockmaster. How do you compare it to the TightMetal Pro?


----------



## Lax (May 6, 2020)

I already answered stereo everywhere and stereo enhancer in the axefx2xl often but I have a question :
How come that across the usa there are so many mono pa systems when in my short 38 years old life in france and europe I NEVER saw one that wasn't stereo?
Is it because you use old ones ? Is it because they are more powerful and use mono amps? I'm lost


----------



## c7spheres (May 6, 2020)

Lax said:


> I already answered stereo everywhere and stereo enhancer in the axefx2xl often but I have a question :
> How come that across the usa there are so many mono pa systems when in my short 38 years old life in france and europe I NEVER saw one that wasn't stereo?
> Is it because you use old ones ? Is it because they are more powerful and use mono amps? I'm lost


 I dunno. I'm guessing France has better sound guys and systems or something. There's a lot of dive bars out here with junk PA systems for sure. Usually only moderate sized clubs have anything resembling a decent stereo PA. I'm also guessing that people just don't wanna deal with it. Metal guys, blues guys, rappers etc don't really seem to need it. I think the use of stereo isn't really much about things like stereo pans so much as it is just for a little seperation so I think although the PA might be running in stereo it's still used like a dual mono PA to fill up the room well and evenly : )


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 6, 2020)

Lax said:


> I already answered stereo everywhere and stereo enhancer in the axefx2xl often but I have a question :
> How come that across the usa there are so many mono pa systems when in my short 38 years old life in france and europe I NEVER saw one that wasn't stereo?
> Is it because you use old ones ? Is it because they are more powerful and use mono amps? I'm lost


Most places even if the PA/amps are run in "stereo" there won't be any hard-panning, if any panning at all simply because in most instances you'll lose the imaging in half the room unless it's a narrow space.


----------



## Lax (May 7, 2020)

So famous bands stacks guitarists and don't pan them, even a little?


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 7, 2020)

Lax said:


> So famous bands stacks guitarists and don't pan them, even a little?


If you go see a huge arena show where the artist is bringing their own sound system, they probably do some spatial acoustic stuff. But 99% of club gigs are gonna be in mono, even if the sound system is set up for stereo. Stereo is a spatial effect that takes advantage of the listener being placed between two audio sources. In most venues you can't keep everyone right between the speakers and the venue/engineer is gonna hear about it if each half of the audience is missing a different part of the sound.


----------

